# logiciel pour créer des jeux



## lovepoeme666 (10 Août 2006)

_est-ce que quelqu'un connait un logiciel pour cr&#233;er des jeux de simulation? si oui est-ce que je pourrais avoir un lien pour le t&#233;l&#233;charger svp? merci!:love: _


Tu t'es tromp&#233; de forum, l&#224;, je te transf&#232;re dans "d&#233;veloppement"


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Août 2006)

lovepoeme666 a dit:
			
		

> _est-ce que quelqu'un connait un logiciel pour cr&#233;er des jeux de simulation? si oui est-ce que je pourrais avoir un lien pour le t&#233;l&#233;charger svp? merci!:love: _
> 
> 
> Tu t'es tromp&#233; de forum, l&#224;, je te transf&#232;re dans "d&#233;veloppement"


XCode 

Lecture


----------



## mathusalem (10 Août 2006)

je pense que la personne voudrait plutôt des logiciels genre rpgMaker.


----------



## Zeusviper (10 Août 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=146302


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Août 2006)

mathusalem a dit:
			
		

> je pense que la personne voudrait plut&#244;t des logiciels genre rpgMaker.


je m'en doutais mais la mani&#232;re de poser la question a fait que c'&#233;tait trop tentant...  :rateau:


@Zeusviper : enfin une r&#233;ponse utile dans ce thread (heureusement que t'es l&#224; ! )


----------

